# Does anyone know?



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

About molting timeframes? I know it's a weird question but I am trying to fiqure out if Ziggy's age..he's FULL of pin feathers and he molted a tail feathers and a bunch of baby puffs so I have no clue...anyone?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

well my guys did there first full moult a little while ago. Maybe a month so they would have been 6 months then. Mind me that lost all there tail feathers that time. I don't know if there is actually a time for it but thats my two cents worth. Hope it helps a bit.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys had their first moult at around about 6 months old too. But then you have Plukie's Dooby moulting already and i'm pretty sure he's younger than that...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie is 6 mths and just starting to go through her molt I noticed her pin feathers today, Ollie is 4 mths and nothing yet, from what I have read the average age is 6 mths I have heard of the rare few going through it around 4-5 mths.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I called the petstore and they said they'd call their "distributer" to find out...I highly doubt they will. In the meantime, I found her myself...the only breeder with those intitials (on the leg band) but no luck again. She said she hasn't sold any babies to that store and that she acctually breeder larger breeds now..so I'm lost again. I guess even with a band there's not a way to track the exact hatch date...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I called the petstore and they said they'd call their "distributer" to find out...I highly doubt they will. In the meantime, I found her myself...the only breeder with those intitials (on the leg band) but no luck again. She said she hasn't sold any babies to that store and that she acctually breeder larger breeds now..so I'm lost again. I guess even with a band there's not a way to track the exact hatch date...


no its not I have read that breeders can put anything on the leg band


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> no its not I have read that breeders can put anything on the leg band


Yeah...the lady said those are her initials but the number doesn't mean anything in her records...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Yeah...the lady said those are her initials but the number doesn't mean anything in her records...


that seems odd they would have a band on the tiel with her initials but she is not the breeder.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> that seems odd they would have a band on the tiel with her initials but she is not the breeder.



There's noane else here with those initials. I called a place called Bird Junction and she looked it up and gave me her name. When I called she talked to me for a while trying to find out who's band it is but I don't know...I guess I'll see what the petstore says tommorrow..if not I'll just assume he's somewhere under 6mths..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hopefully the petstore will be able to give you some sort of information.....


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea said:


> My guys had their first moult at around about 6 months old too. But then you have Plukie's Dooby moulting already and i'm pretty sure he's younger than that...



Dooby is 16 weeks old now and he's going through his first moult. He's lost one of his long tail feathers, the other one is hanging on in there. lol.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So I guess my baby is somewhere around that...if I had to guess I'd say under 6 mths though...oh...I wish I knew the hatch date..then I'd know if it's a boy for sure...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

knowing a hatch date helps so much. I mean, how would i have named hugs hugs without know he was born on valentines day


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> knowing a hatch date helps so much. I mean, how would i have named hugs hugs without know he was born on valentines day


awww! I like that name! I know the story behind the name Slush but wouldn't it be cute to have Hugs and Kisses? lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> ...I wish I knew the hatch date..then I'd know if it's a boy for sure...


To my understanding there is no visual signs in pieds at any age...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> awww! I like that name! I know the story behind the name Slush but wouldn't it be cute to have Hugs and Kisses? lol


 There was a hugs and kisses. Sadly kisses didn't make it. She was a our first choice to bring home but after she died we couldn't just leave poor slush there.

Heres a pic of the poor baby









Rip sweet heart


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> To my understanding there is no visual signs in pieds at any age...


You're right. The only things to go by are behavior, vent and sometimes if they have any dark tail feathers I read that the barrings rule applies...Ofcourse, I'm not really sure. I'm just getting impatient...I'm doubting myself in saying boy since he's been pretty quiet and it's been a week...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> To my understanding there is no visual signs in pieds at any age...


Yup your right pieds cannot be visually sexed,
Sexing Pieds is very hard by looks alone. Both Cocks and Hens look the same and looking under the wings to check the dots is a waste of time. Other then dna you can only go by behaviour with a pied. Although some say if your pied has dark tail feathers you MAY be able to tell by tail barring or lack of.... but there is no guarantee on that. Ollie has two dark feathers with barring on them so we will see how accurate that is when he molts


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> There was a hugs and kisses. Sadly kisses didn't make it. She was a our first choice to bring home but after she died we couldn't just leave poor slush there.
> 
> Heres a pic of the poor baby
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry! I didn't know!  sorry to bring it up.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Ollie has two dark feathers with barring on them so we will see how accurate that is when he molts


I don't even remember if Bailee had barring so i can't be very helpful there.  He has dark tail feathers too so he would've been a good example. 

The only thing i've heard that might be a clue to sexing pieds is someone's theory that "dirty face" pieds were more commonly male. Ollie, Ziggy and Bailee are all dirty face pieds (as in they have darker markings on their face).


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> I'm so sorry! I didn't know! sorry to bring it up.


Its ok. I'm just sad i never got to say good bye to the swee little baby


----------

